# MudInMyBlood Homepage Picture!!!



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lets see some diversity on the Homepage Photo at the top. How about a Can-am between the two Brutes? lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Give me some pics.. im always open to working on something new.


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

What kind of pics are you looking for to spice it up a little. Show bikes, action shots, race bikes, etc.?

You know I'm just giving yall a hard time. Someone needs to stir up some conversation, lol.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lifted bikes. sumthin for some serious muddin


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh.....you mean like HIS avatar!!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That sure is one badazz Can-am.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes it is.


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think someone needs to do a MIMB ride and use the group photo of the aftermath as the homepage photo! That would be sweet! Then you would have all types of bikes included! Speaking of which, yall do anything in Texas?


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

I just uploaded pics in the Official Can-Am pic thread.. Also in the ATV Media. Yall are more than welcome to use those..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

coker6365 said:


> I think someone needs to do a MIMB ride and use the group photo of the aftermath as the homepage photo! That would be sweet! Then you would have all types of bikes included! Speaking of which, yall do anything in Texas?


You can bet there will be a few group photos! :rockn:

And yes actually, I REALLY want to have a ride @ MudCreek sometime.


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just let me know a round about time and we can try to schedule something. We will be there for the last CMR event in October, should be a good event to go to!


----------



## JohnWayne (Nov 22, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I think MIMB should use some of smdls1's (from HL) Green Machine CATVOS outty...................that is if they decide to throw up some canams..... that is probably the niceest looking ATV I have ever seen...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JohnWayne said:


> I know this is an old thread but I think MIMB should use some of smdls1's (from HL) Green Machine CATVOS outty...................that is if they decide to throw up some canams..... that is probably the niceest looking ATV I have ever seen...


that might **** off some of our own members... :nutkick:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea that green outty is sweet and his buddies rene is really nice tooo.... and coker don't old your breath them boys from west or the mississippi are scared to come over here been trying to get them to come over for a while now they will not do it.... lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> yea that green outty is sweet and his buddies rene is really nice tooo.... and coker don't old your breath them boys from west or the mississippi are scared to come over here been trying to get them to come over for a while now they will not do it.... lol


**** foot my travel expense and I'll see you in march :bigok: :rockn:

I aint skeert


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i will pay for your lodging and food when you get here big'en.....


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

walker said:


> yea that green outty is sweet and his buddies rene is really nice tooo.... and coker don't old your breath them boys from west or the mississippi are scared to come over here been trying to get them to come over for a while now they will not do it.... lol


LOL, what are you talking about??? I have yet to catch you on the trails either! :aargh4:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bwhahahahah yea i know had a little hick up at mudstock, fan wouldnt work and had to buy a new 1.. but if i dont have to work i will be at the toys for tots ride with my son.....


----------



## JohnWayne (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah the white gade with the skulls is sweet looking........have you seen shane's (smdls1) new beadlocks? wow.......


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

no nonmembers bikes , i think that would def **** off some MIMB members


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

add some bright colored brutes there is room for two more lol wood butcher that birute looks real good


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea since jon is sellin his , its time for some new color on the banner


----------



## JohnWayne (Nov 22, 2009)

30backs said:


> add some bright colored brutes there is room for two more lol wood butcher that birute looks real good


I love the Green brute.... I've seen it on HL several times.. :rockn:


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

some bright ones lolAAARRTYY:


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks man i have put so much time in to making it perform and to keep it looking good as it does to be an 07


----------



## JohnWayne (Nov 22, 2009)

30backs said:


> thanks man i have put so much time in to making it perform and to keep it looking good as it does to be an 07


What lift do you have on it?? Everything just goes well on the bike ya know... the green with the black 212's look great together!


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

hl 2 inch lift with hl springs


----------



## JohnWayne (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh..haha I just saw it in your sig...:doh:


----------

